
The ad industry feels like Silicon Valley is killing creativity - artsandsci
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-ad-industry-feels-like-silicon-valley-is-killing-creativity-2017-7
======
com2kid
The 6 second ad format is not imposed by technology companies, it is the limit
of consumers' attention span in an environment where they can scroll past or
click away from anything longer. TV forces attention, the internet does not.

Interestingly, it is not so much that videos need to be 6 seconds, but if they
are going to be longer, they need to capture attention, and traditional "30
second" ad spots are not designed to be attention grabbing in the first 6
seconds.

This ignores repeated viewing, most users are going to burn out of watching
even the most interesting 30 second ad fairly quickly. On TV this wasn't a
problem, captive audience, on the Internet, again, viewers just scroll past.

